# What kind of helmet do you have?



## bug08 (Mar 18, 2010)

I just purchased a Specialized MAX XXL helmet! (I have a big head, i can't help it) What kind of helmet does everyone else have/use? I got mine for $40 so I couldn't pass up the oppertunity!


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

A M/L size Louis Garneau Fast. It was the first one I tried on and fit really well. I tried a bunch of others, but none fit me as well.


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

Giro Indicator in red/white/black.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

intoflatlines said:


> Giro Indicator in red/white/black.


Same, but mine's titanium in color.

35 bucks... fits just fine!


----------



## bug08 (Mar 18, 2010)

I looked at a Giro Phase but shopped around because it was $80 bucks and wanted to see what else was out there. I found the Specialized for $40 and couldn't pass it up.

How is a helmet supposedt to fit. Do shells size vary or does the hoslter in which your head sits very? Mine has an adjustable holster (if thats what you call it) and i was wondering if I went down a size and loosened it up, would that be better then buying bigger and tightening?


----------



## Ibmw M6 (Mar 24, 2010)

johnny dollar said:


> A M/L size Louis Garneau Fast. It was the first one I tried on and fit really well. I tried a bunch of others, but none fit me as well.


I to, have this helmet I love it...MIne is white withe silver and light blue!


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Cheapie Bell that I paid $21 for from WallyWorld.


----------



## Ibmw M6 (Mar 24, 2010)

here is mine


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

Giro Xen bought in on 2009 closeouts for $50


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

A lazer helmet from the bike shop that fits great and retails for 40 dollars.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

specialized helmet not sure what one but i need to replace it here soon


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

All helmets are tested to the same safety specs. Differences are style and number of vents.

Hardwarz


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

hardwarz said:


> All helmets are tested to the same safety specs. Differences are style and number of vents.
> 
> Hardwarz


and coverage, the Xen and Fox Flux cover more of your head than most.


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

Ibmw M6 said:


> here is mine


nice, mine is silver with grey accents.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I've got a Bell Yukon FS. Cost me under $40.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

hardwarz said:


> All helmets are tested to the same safety specs. Differences are style and number of vents.
> 
> Hardwarz


True.I have had a bell influx for four years.Your just buying style/cool points at certain price points,although different brands have different shapes and fit.Just find one that fits your head.


----------



## brianb21 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a fox flux. It is super comfy and i really like how it looks.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

giro rift, got it for $60 or so. comfy and pretty cheap.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

b-kul said:


> giro rift, got it for $60 or so. comfy and pretty cheap.


That's what I have too.


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

Bell Slant


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just bought this and fits me better and also have a Bell from costco.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Giant to match my Giant


----------



## alacarte907 (Apr 14, 2010)

I use the same helmet as bRyAZSig228. It's really comfortable but the ventilation is limited.


----------



## Kram Rebbibnav (Apr 2, 2010)

Bought a Bell Fusion from performance reg $99 sale for $45
Matte black


----------



## Brujo (Jan 21, 2010)

triple 8 brainsaver


----------



## bug08 (Mar 18, 2010)

My Specialized seems to be huge. When I wear it it just seems absolutely huge. Does anyone have a recommendation for something that doesn't look so big and goofy when on? Maybe a little slimmer?
Thanks


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Bug - you're probably going to have to spend a little bit more money to get a more stylish helmet. As you go up in price, they get a bit better looking, more vents and less weight.

I have a Specialized Decibel.


----------



## bug08 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah I figured I would have to spend a little more money. Does anyone have a suggestion for something slimmer?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a Giro Phase http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HE290A05-Giro+Phase+Helmet+09.aspx

I also have a cheap Schwinn helmet from K Mart. The Giro is lighter, cooler, and better fitting than the Schwinn but was 2/3rds more expensive.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

blog hogs said:


> True.I have had a bell influx for four years.Your just buying style/cool points at certain price points,although different brands have different shapes and fit.Just find one that fits your head.


Yes and no, some helmets are just foam with little to nothing as a shell, the better will have a decent shell which also helps disperse impact. Also the amount of coverage you will receive ,I looked at quit a few helmets, and IM not sure what the dial adjustment on the back of the head would do except increase injury, poor design IMO.

I have a Bell faction skater/bmx helmet, Fits my head nicely and it dose not itch, I also liked a Giro but the fabric made my head itch like crazy.


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

I roll ith a Venti... because I have a LARGE noggin'


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

Uvex XP100. It's a great fit and I like the insect screen on the front. After getting nailed by a horsefly 4 times in one 15 second downhill last year that feature alone sold the helmet.

Plus it's German and we all know the German's make good stuff. 

http://www.uvexsports.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=C4101271315


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

fox flux


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I bought a Specialized Propero. It was around $100 I believe, and when I put it on, I also thought it was huge. It fits well, it just looks enormous.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

Bell Influx, but mine is an old color (orange/bronze) that they don't make anymore.
http://www.bellbikehelmets.com/productDetail.asp?prodID=6#


----------



## bug08 (Mar 18, 2010)

I just picked up a Giro Phase red/titanium/black. Seems to alright, only used it once this morning. I needed a helmet that went to 63cm. Believe it or not but 62cm wouldn't fit right. Glad I found one even if it was 80 bicks. It pays to be safe. Its actually the first time I have ever worn helmet so I am still getting used to it. I am trying to get over over the fact that I feel I look goofy! I think people are going to laugh because I look funny (I know that's stupid, but having never worn one its still new to me). Does anyone else feel funny wearing one?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Specialized Decibel, very airy, even in the summer the ventilation is great. very light compared to the Giro Phase.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

bug08 said:


> I just picked up a Giro Phase red/titanium/black. Seems to alright, only used it once this morning. I needed a helmet that went to 63cm. Believe it or not but 62cm wouldn't fit right. Glad I found one even if it was 80 bicks. It pays to be safe. Its actually the first time I have ever worn helmet so I am still getting used to it. I am trying to get over over the fact that I feel I look goofy! I think people are going to laugh because I look funny (I know that's stupid, but having never worn one its still new to me). Does anyone else feel funny wearing one?


I use to think it was goofy but got over it after I saw a rider go into a construction ditch.

On top of that I have kids. I make them wear helmets. I won't ask them to do anything that I won't do myself.


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

bug08 said:


> I just picked up a Giro Phase red/titanium/black. Seems to alright, only used it once this morning. I needed a helmet that went to 63cm. Believe it or not but 62cm wouldn't fit right. Glad I found one even if it was 80 bicks. It pays to be safe. Its actually the first time I have ever worn helmet so I am still getting used to it. I am trying to get over over the fact that I feel I look goofy! I think people are going to laugh because I look funny (I know that's stupid, but having never worn one its still new to me). Does anyone else feel funny wearing one?


I thought wearing helmets was lame when I was a teenager. When I was a little kid my parents made me wear helmets, and now I wear one whenever I go out riding. I'd rather look "uncool" to high schoolers than have a cracked skull :thumbsup:


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

louisssss said:


> Specialized Decibel, very airy, even in the summer the ventilation is great. very light compared to the Giro Phase.


use my few years old decibel for my commuter helmet now. upgraded to an s-works on closeout (very cheap for me as i work in a specialized shop) and it actually is noticeably lighter and better vented.

in regards to helmet testing/safety: CPSC set minimum standards that anything sold as a bike helmet must meet. few of these standards are involved in the retention/fit system, so the super cheap horrible things at big box stores for $20 pass the same very basic tests a much fancier helmet must pass. some companies pass the much more stringent SNELL certifications, but ultimately whatever fits, is vented enough for you, and stays put is going to protect your head.


----------



## tma (Apr 16, 2010)

Giro Indicator for XC and Specialized Deviant 2 for AM.


----------



## mike047 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have two of these. Good helmet with snug fit. Hot as the ventilation is limited.

Biggest issue is that the foam pads are junk. I emailed Giro about them and they replaced the pads but they don't last long [6 weeks maybe].

http://www.giro.com/en-us/products/cycling-helmets/section/


----------



## jmill79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Got this one because it was the only one with the camo color I liked. It also feels huge when Im wearing it, the Giro's seem a bit smaller.
Specialized Vice 2010


----------



## bug08 (Mar 18, 2010)

hardwarz said:


> I use to think it was goofy but got over it after I saw a rider go into a construction ditch.
> 
> On top of that I have kids. I make them wear helmets. I won't ask them to do anything that I won't do myself.


I have a 2 year old daughter, and i ride with my niece a lot so I try and set a good example. I am sure I will get used to it. I see a lot of other riders and I personally don't think they look goofy, so I am assuming they won't think I do!


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

FOX FLUX all the way!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

I rock a Giro Xen and love it. A smaller shell with good ventilation that isnt so big at all.


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

ataylor said:


> Giro Xen bought in on 2009 closeouts for $50


+1...


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

Bell Adrenline

Cost??? I dunno. Santa brought it to me.


----------



## myfun (Feb 21, 2009)

bell INFLUX. massive vents, fits perfect


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

MegaMustang said:


> Bell Adrenline
> 
> Cost??? I dunno. Santa brought it to me.


+1 That's what I have. $30ish from Wally World.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

White and Red Fox Flux. Considering getting a new Specialized Vice in the army green or black camo color.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i have a fox flux


----------



## tma (Apr 16, 2010)

My noggins protector.

Specialized Deviant II


















































and

Giro Indicator


----------



## ponyboy1995 (Apr 15, 2010)

MegaMustang said:


> Bell Adrenline
> 
> Cost??? I dunno. Santa brought it to me.


+1... I got mine for $15.00 on sale at walmart!


----------



## Brujo (Jan 21, 2010)

i returned my triple 8 brain saver and got one of those bell adrenalines, to ride it today, the brain saver was hot and heavy, the adrenaline, is much cooler and lighter, but the elestic adjustment while really comfortable didnt keep the helmet in place after it got sweaty. so it going back, im thinking the bell trepass or the bell variant will be next


----------



## jmill79 (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn that Deviant is sweet lookin!


----------



## bug08 (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought I looked goofy wearing a helmet but as of yesterday that all changed. I was driving home from work and saw ambulances, firetrucks, etc... All I saw was a car on top of a bike and a bunch of people standing around. I believe a teenager was hit and of course was not wearing a helmet. I am assuming his ok because he was sitting up, but it's not the point. From that moment forward I determined I and my fiance and child will not be on a bike without a helmet. Granted the way the car was on the bike, would have made a difference if the helmet was on or not. Luckily he made it out ok!


----------



## tma (Apr 16, 2010)

Is it weird to wear a Specialized helmet even though your bike is a Giant?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

When I was younger, helmets weren't cool.
Getting into MTB more, you quickly realize that helmet users are the majority.
Really glad I had one on last week or I might not be typing this right now. Still had a concussion.
Time to go helmet shopping


----------



## Ibmw M6 (Mar 24, 2010)

helmets save your brain and if you lucky your face.


----------



## djr8505 (Apr 23, 2008)

I roll with a Protec Skate helmet in white with lotsa stickers all over it.


----------



## AZ border pig (Apr 6, 2010)

Bell Sequance. I love it, its really light, breathes great, fits amazing and easy to adjust size


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

Fox Flux, matte black. I wish it had an adjustable visor, other than that, I like the helmet ok.


----------



## 2whippetz (Jun 2, 2009)

I've got a Bern Macon, in carbon. It was the most expensive, coolest looking helmet I could find. matches the carbon frame on my bike.


----------



## edj (Mar 31, 2010)

Bell Influx. Great ventilation, easy to adjust, and comfortable. Looks pretty sharp. Should be able to find them on sale for less than $50.
Better to get a helmut that comes in different sizes. It will fit better.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Fox Flux-- there is now a "W" version for the ladies- same sizing, soft new color.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Giro Indicator


----------



## tony450x (Oct 23, 2009)

bonbonan said:


> Here is mine


Same here bought my Met Veleno for $220 AUD then one week latter went over the bars and landed on the side of my head and broke one of the connecting struts behind the ear. Still here so IMO best $220 ever spent.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Bern brentwood. Looks cool, better ventilation, and lighter than u would think.


----------



## tokarzp (May 2, 2010)

Fox Flux. Tried on over 10 different ones and this fit best. I suggest going to your local bike shop and tried different ones on and see what you like.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

bRyAZSig228 said:


> Just bought this and fits me better and also have a Bell from costco.


that in army green, fits very well with a few different padding options to swap out as you please. I like the fact these style helmets are designed to last numerous impacts, and provide more protection.


----------

